
Trump Considers Forming Panel to Review Complaints of Online Bias - sharkweek
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-considers-forming-panel-to-review-complaints-of-online-bias-11590238800
======
Gollapalli
Honestly. I’m for this (hello downvotes). There are a lot of platforms that
have been censoring right wingers for years. And while they may indeed be
“private companies”, they nevertheless function as public spaces with
significant public trust, and monopoly power on public discourse in their
respective mediums.

~~~
SonOfKyuss
Should a platform be coerced into allowing harassment and hate speech just
because that happens to be someone’s political stance?

~~~
Gollapalli
Apple's and oranges. Harassment is a specific legally definable thing that we
have legal processes in place to handle. I don't see why platforms can't model
their harassment policies off of that, and enforce them impartially, or just
have the courts handle it.

Hate speech is not something you can nail down, because it's not a real thing.
The working definition of hate speech, as it's actually used is "Anything I
don't like". I could very well say that you are being hateful against right
wingers (I'm not saying that, but I COULD), and it would be about as sound an
argument as any other for hate speech.

So yes, if a platform has a monopoly, then they should be coerced into
allowing "hate speech".

EDIT: I should probably make it clear that my preferred solution is to force
(yes, force) Twitter and Facebook to make themselves compatible with API's
like activitypub or similar. I understand that's a pandora's box, but we seem
to be in Pandora's emporium in this situation, and must open some box or
other.

~~~
sfj
If you believe in freedom of speech, you should believe in a company's right
to censor. Otherwise you are violating their freedom of speech to not speak.

There is no justification to force someone to make available what someone else
uploaded on their servers.

From a practical level, the internet is a new medium, and were constantly
transitioning from one state to another, and are far from settling down yet.
Therefore, any rule you make will be out of date a few years down the road.

And I say this as someone who doesn't believe “hatespeech” should be censored
or punished in any way.

------
SonOfKyuss
Based on Trump’s various statements to the press and past tweets, I have very
little faith that this will be a fair and balanced look at online bias. If
this happens, it is almost guaranteed to be a farce that plays up biases
against his party and ignores biases against his political enemies.

